# 2013 Secret Santa: Received your gift? Post here!



## KW Farms

I know some gifts have been sent already. If you have received your Secret Santa gift, post it here. If you can get pictures...even better! We'd all love to see what you get!

Secret Santas Revealed: Post 227


----------



## wendylou

Anyone yet?


----------



## nchen7

following.....(so I don't lose this thread!)


----------



## sweetgoats

Anyone yet? I know someone has to go received theirs. :window::?:


----------



## .:Linz:.

I got mine today and I LOVE IT! I'm not going to say who it was because I don't want to help others figure out who has them by process of elimination.  

But to my SS - THANK YOU! (And my mom lived in your town for a few years before she was married - small world!)


----------



## Scottyhorse

Sending mine tomorrow


----------



## fishin816

SENT MINE OUT TODAY!!!! (Insert evil laugh here!) I CANNOT wait for my SS to see their gift!


----------



## 7blessings

Following, so I don't lose the thread also... But I haven't received mine yet! My entire family is so excited, right along with me, to see what I get.


----------



## DDFN

This is so exciting! I will be shipping mine soon (sorry things got delayed with finals and family stuff).


----------



## sweetgoats

Anyone else have their SS gifts? Please post pictures of you stuff.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My SS should be getting her gift soon! Excited to get mine!


----------



## KW Farms

Bump


----------



## fishin816

Mine should have gotten his/her gift today!


----------



## DDFN

Mine should get there Friday! So excited to start seeing pictures. . . I hope the special person likes their gift. Santa's elves worked really hard on it with the early deadline you know :shades: :wink:


----------



## fishin816

DDFN said:


> Mine should get there Friday! So excited to start seeing pictures. . . I hope the special person likes their gift. Santa's elves worked really hard on it with the early deadline you know :shades: :wink:


:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL::bday::greengrin::razz:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm really hoping mine gets there on time! I shipped it the 14th and it's only traveled 2.5 hours as of this morning!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm really hoping mine gets there on time! I shipped it the 14th and it's only traveled 2.5 hours as of this morning!


I hope mine gets there. With the way the mail has been around here, he/she probably won't get it on time. Due to "bad weather" My gosh people! There's not even ice on the ground!


----------



## happybleats

Got mine today : ) Thank you SS....very thoughtful gift : )


----------



## Scottyhorse

That's a nice gift!


----------



## 7blessings

What a gorgeous, thoughtful gift! You certainly were blessed, Happybleats.


----------



## Scottyhorse

My SS should be getting their gift today. Yay!


----------



## happybleats

pins and needles! Pins and needles! the waiting is torcher lol


----------



## sweetgoats

I know my person has received theirs because I got a notice from the place I sent it from. 

Have not seen it here or that they have received it. I hope they liked it:!:


----------



## Axykatt

I sent mine out yesterday (I know, I'm awful, but it too longer to make than I anticipated! ) and weather permitting should be to my SS by Friday. I'm so excited for him or her to get it!


----------



## goathiker

I have received mine. It was very welcome while I was sick  I will take pics when I get back home today.


----------



## Axykatt

I love that we are doing this, it makes me feel more connected to the community. Like in addition to being goats we're all people, too. Weird, right? :laugh:


----------



## fishin816

I sure hope, ummmm.... She got her gift!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse

I'm so excited to see mine!!


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm so excited to see mine!!


Did you get yours!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Did you get yours!?!?


Nope.


----------



## ciwheeles

I sent mine Monday, and I was assured it should make it by Friday. I would have sent it sooner, but the first draft of my project came out small so I had to make another to ensure it would fit. 

I really hope they like it! I'm still really excited about this!


----------



## DDFN

goathiker said:


> I have received mine. It was very welcome while I was sick  I will take pics when I get back home today.


So sorry you have been sick. I hope you are feeling better now.

ciwheeles: I can understand. I made a few things and then picked out which ones I thought looked best. I can be a little ocd on things :shades:

So I have been tracking mine and it still appears to be on schedule to arrive Friday at its secret destination. . . It has left the state but doesn't show where it is at the moment.


----------



## liz

I received mine yesterday  A gift certificate for Brambleberry.... THANK YOU SS!

Mine was sent out today, I pray it gets to the recipient before Christmas


----------



## nearmagic

I got mine 

I wish I would have taken a picture of it, but the wrapping paper was pretty great, I assure you! haha

I didn't get a picture of everything else either but I liked it all very much. Got my first bar ever of goat milk soap! 

thank you!


----------



## nchen7

i have zero clue where my ss's gift is....so i'll just have to keep an eye out and hope for the best!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Still waiting!


----------



## happybleats

tick tock tick tock....I sure hope my gift sent out makes it in time.....ray:


----------



## DDFN

I have my fingers crossed that mine still gets there tomorrow as it's status has not been updated since the 17th. . . It still shows tomorrow as it's delivery so I hope the weather allows it to reach them on time. 

Best wishes guys!

Liz congrats that sound like a great gift! That was very thoughtful of your SS!


----------



## sweetgoats

nchen7 said:


> i have zero clue where my ss's gift is....so i'll just have to keep an eye out and hope for the best!


 Is there a way of tacking it?

I am sure whoever will post it here.

Lets see pictures of the gifts.


----------



## nchen7

sweetgoats said:


> Is there a way of tacking it?
> 
> I am sure whoever will post it here.
> 
> Lets see pictures of the gifts.


I asked for tracking, and the post office here said it would take longer if I got the tracking on it. not sure why........ so, this is like the olden days where you send something and eventually it'll get to the final destination (maybe....lol). it'll get there. the post man will get it there!


----------



## fishin816

Opening it now! YAY!


----------



## fishin816

Got it! I really like it! All deer realated! Big bucks! Wish I could get my hand on them! 

Thanks SS! I need to know who you are! Ya didn't say!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Any pictures?

Still waiting on mine


----------



## fishin816

Here it is!


----------



## fishin816

nearmagic said:


> I got mine  I wish I would have taken a picture of it, but the wrapping paper was pretty great, I assure you! haha I didn't get a picture of everything else either but I liked it all very much. Got my first bar ever of goat milk soap!  thank you!


We'd love to see pics M..... nearmagic! What all did you get in it? ;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse

I like what you got, Cade  I got a PM from my buddy in the last couple days, and he/she (not telling  ) loves the gifts! Makes me so happy


----------



## Trickyroo

I *finally* got to send the last part of my SS gift off today


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh mother udders , I forgot to put the candy inside :eyeroll::tears:

Ughhhhhh:sigh:


----------



## Scottyhorse

You could send a third package... Teehee


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats

Trickyroo said:


> Oh mother udders


Interesting... :slapfloor: :hi5:


----------



## fishin816

Patrick, I just HAVE to tell you. That baby on your avatar is ADORABLE! Looks like he has a rough life! Haha


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm going to have too ! Oh well , such is life


----------



## sweetgoats

fishin816 said:


> Got it! I really like it! All deer realated! Big bucks! Wish I could get my hand on them!
> 
> Thanks SS! I need to know who you are! Ya didn't say!


 NO that's why it is SS. You have to try to guess. lol or wait and see if the names are posted. I LOVE not knowing.


----------



## fishin816

sweetgoats said:


> NO that's why it is SS. You have to try to guess. lol or wait and see if the names are posted. I LOVE not knowing.


Oopsy, well I told my buddy. She knows my name and all. So sorry,


----------



## nearmagic

Not the best picture, but here is everything minus the soap 
Thank you Cade!


----------



## fishin816

nearmagic said:


> Not the best picture, but here is everything minus the soap
> Thank you Cade!


You're very welcome Megan! I enjoyed finding the gift for you!


----------



## sweetgoats

fishin816 said:


> Oopsy, well I told my buddy. She knows my name and all. So sorry,


Oh no problem. I know some people put their name. It is your choice. I never give my name and I hope it drives people crazy trying to figure it out. :snowlaugh:


----------



## ciwheeles

According to UPS my SS got their gift today! I was so worried it was going to be late. Now I just want to know if they liked it!


----------



## happybleats

> Oh mother udders


:slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

I gave my SS my name :lol:


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> Oh mother udders , I forgot to put the candy inside :eyeroll::tears:
> 
> Ughhhhhh:sigh:


lol I am so going to have to use that saying now! Oh Mothers Udders! Sorry you forgot to put something in it. Don't feel bad I forgot something too but if I tell my person will automatically know it was me so I will wait to tell. . . :shades:


----------



## DDFN

sweetgoats said:


> Oh no problem. I know some people put their name. It is your choice. I never give my name and I hope it drives people crazy trying to figure it out. :snowlaugh:


I didn't put my name but I think they will figure me out pretty fast because I did something off. . . only time will tell if they catch it though :shades: I was trying to get things done so fast so I did two no-no's one in the secret part and another one too that caught me off guard.

Now if it only gets there in time. Still no update on the package but it's suppose to be there today!!! This is driving me crazy!!! I just want my person to get it before Christmas and it is now off grid with no shipping updates. . . Guess I should have shipped UPS instead of USPS. I even did 2 day shipping back on Monday! I feel like Charlie Brown Ugggg! :hammer: :snowlaugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :crazy:


----------



## nchen7

i'm hoping my package isn't sitting at the US Customs.... you know what? it's going to get there! the post man WILL get it there before Christmas!

I think it'll be fairly easy to pick out which one is mine......


----------



## Lucky_072508

I just read through this entire thread, now I'm really wishing I had signed up for SS! Looks so fun!! 
Well, there's always next year..


----------



## Trickyroo

I put my name on my gifts too , or at least one of them. Then I sent a card separately and signed it with my name. I just didn't think about it when I was doing it. Blonde mistake , what can I say :shrug::snowbounce:


----------



## ciwheeles

I didn't put my name on the gift, but I think UPS probably put it on the package. If they're really interested in finding out who it is they easily can.


----------



## fishin816

It is driving me crazy not knowing who it is! Fess up SS, I NEED to know!!! Please please please! Whoever you are, it's driving me crazy not being able to shoot those big bucks on the calendar! Please tell me who you are!


----------



## sweetgoats

I am sure you all have heard but the storm on the East coast area is going to delay a lot of packages I heard today. They are doing everything they can to get them out but really it is not worth a life.

So if yours is late and it is either coming or going to the east, just a FYI.


----------



## fishin816

sweetgoats said:


> I am sure you all have heard but the storm on the East coast area is going to delay a lot of packages I heard today. They are doing everything they can to get them out but really it is not worth a life. So if yours is late and it is either coming or going to the east, just a FYI.


Are you my SS sweetgoats? I NEED to know!


----------



## DDFN

sweetgoats said:


> I am sure you all have heard but the storm on the East coast area is going to delay a lot of packages I heard today. They are doing everything they can to get them out but really it is not worth a life.
> 
> So if yours is late and it is either coming or going to the east, just a FYI.


I agree it's not worth risking a life. We have been getting so much rain here it is not funny. So I hope my person understands if it ends up taking a bit longer. Sorry I live in the East :doh: hoping for a little :sun:

Got to try to move a bit of hay before the rain hits us again.


----------



## sweetgoats

fishin816 said:


> Are you my SS sweetgoats? I NEED to know!


:snowman::slapfloor:
hehehehehehehe :snowbounce::snowlaugh::whatgoat::whatgoat:

I don't know. Am I????????????????????


----------



## Trickyroo

:laugh::laugh::laugh::crazy::thumbup::thumb::bday::crazy::laugh::dance:


----------



## fishin816

sweetgoats said:


> :snowman::slapfloor:
> Hehehehehehehe :snowbounce::d:snowlaugh::whatgoat::whatgoat:
> 
> I don't know. Am i????????????????????


are you!?!?


----------



## Scottyhorse

Starting to snow here


----------



## fishin816

Scottyhorse said:


> Starting to snow here


Now it's your turn to break he ice every morning/evening!

Sweetgoats! You better tell me if its you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

fishin816 said:


> Now it's your turn to break he ice every morning/evening!


Already been doing that for a while :-|


----------



## wendylou

Winky and I haven't received ours yet. Whoever our secret Santa is, Winky has been checking the box and keeping the goats from getting there first! lol


----------



## wendylou

These two tried to be sneaky and get to the mailman, luckily no mail today


----------



## sweetgoats

fishin816 said:


> are you!?!?


 AM I???? Are you sure???? :laugh::applaud::dance::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Scottyhorse

No package today!


----------



## fishin816

sweetgoats said:


> AM I???? Are you sure???? :laugh::applaud::dance::ROFL::ROFL:


You're making this confusing for me!!!!


----------



## 7blessings

I still haven't received a package from my SS...but then again, I haven't sent out my special person's gift either, as it just was finally completed later today!! I know it will be cutting it close arriving on time, but I'll be sending it Priority Mail. I really hope you like it!


----------



## sweetgoats

fishin816 said:


> You're making this confusing for me!!!!


Look. Good. I love this.


----------



## Trickyroo

I think my SS will get theirs on Monday  No telling when they will get their candy though , lol.


----------



## happybleats

has taken more than a week to get a package from Texas to California for a friend...she still has not gotten it today...expect delays...these winter storms ar slowing things down...


----------



## Axykatt

According to the postlady my SS should get their package within the next day or two. I'm so excited! 

Haven't gotten one yet, but it's fun to check the mail expecting it every day!


----------



## christinajh

I should've signed up. It's so fun watching you guys be so excited about it


----------



## Scottyhorse

It took two and three weeks to get stuff off amazon that I ordered with PRIME!  Supposed to be two days!


----------



## nchen7

so I sent 2 packages out same time, one to a friend in Cali and one to my SS buddy. my friend in Cali just told me they received their package. WHICH MEANS.........my SS buddy *should* have received theirs as well. SS buddy if you got yours pls post here so I can stop fretting!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Sitting on my hands


----------



## JamieAnn

My SS buddy should receive their gifts on the 24th (cutting it close, i know! lol). I'm looking forward to receiving mine too :-D


----------



## DDFN

This is really getting to me lol I probably should have shipped with UPS instead of USPS just so I could have peace of mind and know where mine has made it this far. Still the last scan was on the 17th when it left TN headed to it's secret location. . . Guess it was too secret because it is so off the grid :shades: 

Hang in there my person (even though you know not who you are) I think maybe it should make it by Monday. . . I hope since it was suppose to have been there yesterday. . . Sorry, forgive me, but I think it will be worth the wait. . . or at least I hope they think so :drool: :wink:


----------



## Trickyroo

Your better off not shipping with UPS right now. From what I saw on the news , there some not so nice workers out there. Did anyone see the worker tossing all the packages onto the wet pavement ? 
What a guy :sigh: Glad mine USP


----------



## Trickyroo

Not bashing UPS , just the special workers that did that horrible act !


----------



## Axykatt

SQUEEEEEE! I LOVE MY SS GIFT!!!

Yer the bestest one, SS. Thank you so very very much! The feeties had just worn out on my old pair. arty:


----------



## happybleats

Postal service isnt doing much better...I just checked on my packeage to california..took two days to get from Richmond to the next spot...then today It says its BACK IN RICHMOND!! UGH...


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wheeeeee! I was so excited to get my gifts! :dance: :dance: :grin:

I tried on those super soft socks, and I just can't WAIT to take a shower now and try that Heavenly smelling shower gell!  And of course I love your soap. 

Thank you thank you thank youuuuuu~


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how funny ,:lol: that is so awesome Axykatt , do they have a rear window for easy ummmm ,well , ummmmm , doing business ….:scratch::shrug::snow bounce:

WOW , ! Check out those socks :mrgreen: I bet your feets will be nice and toasty  Nice gifts !

Everyone has gotten really nice things  :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Axykatt , go outside like that and see what your goats do when they see 
you :slapfloor::slapfloor::slap floor:
Walk on all fours ! :slapfloor:


----------



## Scottyhorse

Kat, love the pj's!

Still waiting on mine


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> Not bashing UPS , just the special workers that did that horrible act !


I understand. Here locally UPS is very nice, but then again I have a horse friend that works there and he is normally on my route here. Believe it or not we even have a hub for UPS in our small town so things go out very fast. The hub is closer to me then the closest store to mail anything. Here we have some poor mail people as why I still have to get most of my things sent to a family members house instead of the farm. We had one mail person trying to run over the animals.

I just thought USPS would have been faster for the price then going UPS this time around. Fingers crossed it still gets there before Christmas.

Hang on!

But it is very nice to see people starting to get there items and those are some very thoughtful and nice gifts!

You should take a picture of you in the Pj's with your goats!


----------



## sweetgoats

Axykatt said:


> SQUEEEEEE! I LOVE MY SS GIFT!!!
> 
> Yer the bestest one, SS. Thank you so very very much! The feeties had just worn out on my old pair. arty:


That is cool. I thought I was the only one that wore those. I love putting them on on a cold night and watch tv.


----------



## Scottyhorse

Ok so apparently it came but my parents didn't tell me :doh: :lol:







Cute box  







Wonder what it is  







I love it!!! Thanks SS!!! Did you make them? You're so talented!!




















Again I love it all so much!!!


----------



## nchen7

how cute!!


----------



## Trickyroo

DDFN said:


> I understand. Here locally UPS is very nice, but then again I have a horse friend that works there and he is normally on my route here. Believe it or not we even have a hub for UPS in our small town so things go out very fast. The hub is closer to me then the closest store to mail anything. Here we have some poor mail people as why I still have to get most of my things sent to a family members house instead of the farm. We had one mail person trying to run over the animals.
> 
> I just thought USPS would have been faster for the price then going UPS this time around. Fingers crossed it still gets there before Christmas.
> 
> Hang on!
> 
> But it is very nice to see people starting to get there items and those are some very thoughtful and nice gifts!
> 
> You should take a picture of you in the Pj's with your goats!


We have good people here that work in UPS too  The news story was in New Jersey  We have a great bunch that deliver for us and we love them


----------



## liz

I've sent packages throughout the last few weeks by Priority Mail and actually had one come up missing, it was very unfortunate for the recipient because I know those soaps were to be used as Christmas gifts... and get this, it was sent 2 day priority on Dec 10. Have been on the phone as well as online with complaints, the tracking shows that it never was scanned once it left my post office, makes me wonder now if wherever it is if it actually wasn't stolen because it smelled so good! Really upset me because I work hard on my soaps and even more so this year with the peppermint patty scented Christmas themed ones that were in that lost package!


----------



## happybleats

Im so sorry Liz....My package keeps floating around too, it was full of soap as well...but I have scanned tracking so I know where it is at least!!


----------



## liz

Then, with the complaints filed I've been told that I need to wait 30 days before I can collect on the insurance..... just in case it does turn up in that time  
At least you know where your package is Cathy.... mine went to limbo with no way of tracking it 
Hopefully, yours will reach the recipient soon


----------



## happybleats

yes..I see it scanned in...I hope yours shows up Liz...


----------



## Trickyroo

Aww , Im sorry Liz  I hope it reaches its destination .


----------



## sweetgoats

That is horrible Liz. I guess it is a complement that it smelled so good that someone wanted it. No it is not right and I am sorry.


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> We have good people here that work in UPS too  The news story was in New Jersey  We have a great bunch that deliver for us and we love them


I can understand. Well we had a few bad apples locally that started breaking into houses (I thought it was fedex but my hubby had said it was ups), but we didn't have to fear that here with having so many dogs and the guy that knows us delivers our stuff. Plus in my general area most people expect you to answer the door with either a dog or gun :laugh:

I scared a door to door meat truck man once when they just showed up trying to sale us stuff. Opened the door with the german shepherd by my side and that man jumped off the porch! :help:

Liz: I am so sorry to hear that! That is so frustrating :hair: In my opinion no amount of insurance coverage can replace the time and hard work that goes into our special hand made items.

On a good news front!!!!!! My package just came back on the grid! It appears to be just about 1 hour from its destination so my person should receive it Monday!!!! So fingers crossed it doesn't get side tracked again.

Hang in there guys! :dance: :shades: :thumb:


----------



## goathiker

Oh geeze, I just got my special order for my person today. Boy, it's going to be late. Guess UPS might be better? Wow, I feel really bad.


----------



## nchen7

Liz, how upsetting. I'm sorry your package is in limbo....


----------



## 7blessings

No worries, goathiker, with how slow the mail is during this week, I'm sure they'll understand. Right? 

My special person's gift was just finished Friday, and I had thought sending it Priority Mail would get it to them by the 24th. After reading the last several pages here, I now see it would take a miracle to get there by Christmas.  

Hang in there SS pal, it WILL arrive!!


----------



## DDFN

No worries about things getting sent late. I just hate the idea that mine could have been lost in route since it had dropped of tracking radar. I am sure your person will understand. I have no worries about receiving one from my SS because I was more worried about mine getting to it's person.


----------



## happybleats

a late gift extends the excitment past Christmas morning : )


----------



## goat luver 101

Got a package all the way from Barbados that says don't open until Christmas...the package smells like flowers!


----------



## sweetgoats

goat luver 101 said:


> Got a package all the way from Barbados that says don't open until Christmas...the package smells like flowers!


Great. Can you wait or is it going too drive you crazy?


----------



## DDFN

goat luver 101 said:


> Got a package all the way from Barbados that says don't open until Christmas...the package smells like flowers!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Hummm I wonder who that could be from :shades:

hehehe Well I am sure Santa wouldn't know if you took an early peak. . . or would he/she :shades: Oh I am sure if I had gotten one that smelled like flowers my will power would break before Christmas day. . . or you could wait til tomorrow and say that is your Christmas eve eve gift :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NigerianGirl

Well I sent mine out and it got sent back to my house today  so I have to resend mine now so mine won't be on time I have no idea why mine came back to my house


----------



## nchen7

goat luver 101 said:


> Got a package all the way from Barbados that says don't open until Christmas...the package smells like flowers!
























doubt Santa will put you on the naughty list if you peek..... :angel2:


----------



## Trickyroo

nchen7 , Im so glad you decided to join in the SS  
See , have faith , it made it


----------



## nchen7

yes yes! but i'm glad it made it. considering how much trouble you guys have been having with your mail delivery....


----------



## DDFN

nchen7 said:


> yes yes! but i'm glad it made it. considering how much trouble you guys have been having with your mail delivery....


And it even made it before some of ours that we sent from the states even :wink:

No worries!

Ho Ho Ho and Merry Christmas. . . Mine hasn't been updated on status yet but I have a good feeling they should get in today or tomorrow. . . It's basically in their backyard now. . .


----------



## goat luver 101

THANK YOU NCHEN7!!!:greengrin:
I gave in to the curiosity and opened my gift early, and I did figure out what the flowery scent was coming from...
First, handmade goat soap made from her own goat with a cute little ingredients card: That is so neat, I love it!!!!
Then, a magnet that says Barbados and has some goats on it, very cool
And finally a really sweet card, it definitely made me feel closer to the tropics! That's especially nice since it's only the beginning of the freezing weather here!
Thank you so much SS, this has been so much fun!
Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## nchen7

Glad you like it Cassy. those are actually Barbados Black Belly sheep, being led by a cane worker in a cane field with a windmill in the background (the Dutch brought those here)...I should have put a note. but they do look like obers. hehe. 

there should have been one more thing in the envelope...


----------



## goat luver 101

lol yeah I thought those were oberhaslis, whoops!
I did see the last present but it didn't make it one piece, so I am going to try to glue it back together


----------



## nchen7

dang! I was hoping it would.  sorry...should have packed it better.....


----------



## goat luver 101

nchen7 said:


> dang! I was hoping it would.  sorry...should have packed it better.....


Don't worry about it! It was packed just about as well as possible. It was just a long trip in the mail for a sand dollar.


----------



## JamieAnn

woohoo!!! i received a package the other night and wanted to post but have been having internet problems... thank you so much to my SS from South Africa!!!  by the way the coffee is DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## nchen7

how fun!!! SS's all over the place!!!


----------



## sweetgoats

That is great. So cool to see it all.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow that package made on heck of a trip! Lol 

It's so neat though that people are getting presents from all over the world!


----------



## Trickyroo

I hope my SS gets mine !


----------



## JamieAnn

ciwheeles said:


> Wow that package made on heck of a trip! Lol It's so neat though that people are getting presents from all over the world!


yes! i was so excited to open it! it is so cool that this community has people from all over the world! the gifts are all so thoughtful and pretty! i dont know if you can tell from the pictures, but there are tags that say "hope" and "may your cup always run over" :-D


----------



## DDFN

Very nice gift! Congrats! I think everyone here has been giving very thoughtful gifts. I would have to agree that this is such a great community to be apart of and I am thankful every day for everyone here.

I think mine should be at it's location as the last update shows it at their post office as of this morning.

Sorry for not updating earlier as for some reason I was unable to access the site. I may even have some missing post responses as I was in the middle of answering some threads, so I apologize for any missing or half answered replies.


----------



## happybleats

I just want to ensure my SS I did send it!!! I promise...Its coming


----------



## NigerianGirl

Mine came in today!! I love it so much !! I got a pair of gloves with polkadots!! Yay a hat with little goats on it  and a candy dish type thing with personalization I don't remember putting that I loved candy dishes on there but it's adorable and I can't wait to get it a place with some candy  thank you so much secret Santa you did an awesome job!


----------



## wendylou

What great gifts!! It's exciting to see what everyone is receiving from all over! Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Word is mine will be there Friday if it doesn't come back again! So excited hope my secret Santa partner loves it


----------



## Trickyroo

Did everyone post theirs ? I don't think my SS received theirs 
Anyone not post ? Ummmmmmm , anyone ?


----------



## DDFN

Well I haven't yet but I know some were sent late and/or some having shipping delays. 

Oh mine is suppose to be there now (delayed of course should have been there last week), but it must be out for delivery. . . oh this is killing me! :laugh: It was last updated at their post office. . . Hoping it actually gets to them today. . .


----------



## liz

I received a second package today.... THANK YOU Laura , I absolutely love it


----------



## Trickyroo

YAY ! I thought it was lost in space somewhere , lol 
Everytime I see my goat chick mug I laugh , I love mine too 

Liz , your candy never made it in the box , so that i will be getting to you shortly. ( another blonde moment ) :cheers: :snowbounce:


----------



## sweetgoats

The post lady just left the package. I will open it when I get home from church service. I have company here now. I am so excited


----------



## SunnydaleBoers

JamieAnn said:


> woohoo!!! i received a package the other night and wanted to post but have been having internet problems... thank you so much to my SS from South Africa!!!  by the way the coffee is DELICIOUS!!!


How cool! I'm very jealous that you got REAL Dairy Milk too, and not the knock-off Cadbury's that Hershey's makes here in the US...


----------



## sweetgoats

Oh I Love Love Love my gifts SS Thank you so much.
Now how to put the pictures here. I don't have a home computer. I will play around with it. 
Oh I am excited :stars::stars::hi5:


----------



## sweetgoats

I received two beautiful scarves and some great goat lotion. I can't wait to use the scarves. . I believe they were home made and made with live. 
Thank you so much.









Oh no The pictures is sideways.


----------



## goathiker

Here Lori


----------



## sweetgoats

Thank you


----------



## DMSMBoers

I haven't received mine yet, but I know my Secret Person got theirs!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hey Liz, you me and Laura can be like the three musketeers with our Goat Chick Mugs


----------



## VincekFarm

Where are you all buying these mugs? I am sooo jealous! Lol! 
My life will be complete if I have just one mug with a goat on it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Natasha! :laugh: 
Shoulda put that on your list with your lube tube  :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

OK Natasha , we will have to include you in the goat chick mug club 
Say or even try typing that after some egg nog , :ROFL::cheers::lol::shrug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thank you Skyla :hi5::wallbang::GAAH::thumb::snow::ROFL::hug:


----------



## DDFN

Trickyroo said:


> OK Natasha , we will have to include you in the goat chick mug club
> Say or even try typing that after some egg nog , :ROFL::cheers::lol::shrug:


lol So don't you know your not suppose to drink nog and type???? 
:shades: :ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

Geez. , after not drinking for many a moon , then having a cup of nog , I speak the truth when I say I'm toasted 
Nighty night rabbit


----------



## wendylou

I have not received mine yet but secret Santa person, I will post as soon as I do!


----------



## goathiker

Oh gosh, sorry sorry sorry, it is sent off. But it isn't yours Wendy


----------



## wendylou

I got a package today... Hmmmmm... Wonder who this is from? Let me open it and see what's happening here....


----------



## wendylou

Thank you secret Santa! The candle smells amazing! I love my little package!!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Well they told me it would be there Friday. I forgot to mention who I was lol but I'm glad you like it


----------



## wendylou

nigeriangirl said:


> well they told me it would be there friday. I forgot to mention who i was lol but i'm glad you like it :d


----------



## wendylou

Well thank you very much, and we are in neighboring states taboot! I got the candle burning now.... I want my house to smell like an orange push up, haha


----------



## NigerianGirl

Lol I smelled the candle and almost got one for myself I liked it so much I'm so glad you liked it! The lady at the store said people either love it or hate it so I was nervous about it.


----------



## wendylou

Oh girl! I ate those push ups as a kid and haven't seen em in a loooong time! Guess I'm givin away my age a bit but hey! Lol


----------



## NigerianGirl

Lol we ate those too and I'm upset that I can't seem to find them anywhere they were the best popsicles as a kid


----------



## wendylou

Yes indeed they were, I think I saw them last in my second decade of life... I'm now into fourth and still wouldn't mind having one! Lol!! 
I'm going through this craft book now, very cute ideas, some I may even be able to do!


----------



## NigerianGirl

Yay I loved the book too it had so many cute ideas!


----------



## Axykatt

I should have got a tracking number; my SS should have had their gift by now.


----------



## KW Farms

^I hear there have been a lot of delays because of the weather. 

Who has not received their gift yet?


----------



## ciwheeles

I still haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## DMSMBoers

Im still waiting.


----------



## DDFN

I haven't yet. When do we reveal ourselves to our person :shades:


----------



## KW Farms

I reveal all the Secret Santas once everyone has received their gift.


----------



## happybleats

such fun and lovely gifts!!! Hope mine gets to its SS soon...So sorry its taking so long..


----------



## DDFN

Kylee: Sounds great! I am just happy to know mine made it there in time, oh the joy of holiday shipping :wink:

Cathy: No worries, I am sure your person will understand.


----------



## ciwheeles

I just got mine!!!

Thank you to whoever my SS was! I love it! And the kid figurine was a nice touch! I'm going to go crotchet with some of that colored yarn now! 

Thank you, Thank you !!! That made my day!


----------



## nchen7

I'm still waiting for mine.....will post as soon as I get it!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im sorry for all you haven't received their gifts  My Mom hasn't received one of my gifts either ! I knew I shouldn't have ordered it online ! But , of course I didn't listen to that inner voice , as usual .
And , I was checking the tracking codes on last week , i paid for it to get there *before* the 25th and at first it was supposed to get there Christmas Eve , then it changed the "expected delivery date" 
to a N/A !!! So , basically its lost in space now  
And , it will be arriving ( if it actually does ) in the wrong color 
I specifically remember ordering it in black , along with a black wallet.
Im beyond PO'd right now ! Im just going to go to Macy's and buy the bag and wallet again , and give it to Mom , then I'll just return the other gifts. Ughhhhh !
Sorry , I had to vent


----------



## 7blessings

I received my beautiful gift from my Secret Santa!! I apologize for not posting earlier, we've been so busy I haven't had a chance. The gift is a handcrafted, matching hat and scarf, made out of the softest pink variegated yarn. Both have removable crocheted flowers! Thank you so very much, for such a thoughtful and lovely gift. Season's blessings to you!


----------



## Trickyroo

Sounds beautiful


----------



## DDFN

Laura: So sorry that happened to you. 

Oh so I just got a call saying I received a package at my mailing address. . . fingers crossed and hoping it is my SS gift. I will let you all know after I go over there later today when I make my trip into town.


----------



## happybleats

Im so sad my SS has not recieved the package I sent yet :sad: mail has been so bad this year!!


----------



## Trickyroo

:hug: Awww I'm sorry Cathy 
I'm sure it's on its way and your SS will understand 
It's out of our control but have faith honey


----------



## goathiker

I still need to post pictures of mine I just realized. It is a very thoughtful gift


----------



## DDFN

Well it was a false alarm on my end. Ended up being a package for my hubby I didn't know was coming. I am sure it will get here soon so no worries who ever my SS is. I know the shipping has been bad this season. The one I sent even took a lot longer then it should have. I sent mine 2 day and I think it ended up taking closer to like 8 to 9 days.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

My package took a little longer than I hoped but... at least she got it 
Glad you like it, ciwheeles ;-)
I really love my gift!!! Thanks to whoever at Erebor Acres for it- I got it on the 28th, and I could not stop saying OMG. I love it, I can tell you worked hard!Again, thanks so much!
Sorry to whoever hasn't gotten their SS gift yet, you will soon!


----------



## ciwheeles

MoKa-Farms said:


> My package took a little longer than I hoped but... at least she got it
> Glad you like it, ciwheeles ;-)
> I really love my gift!!! Thanks to whoever at Erebor Acres for it- I got it on the 28th, and I could not stop saying OMG. I love it, I can tell you worked hard!Again, thanks so much!
> Sorry to whoever hasn't gotten their SS gift yet, you will soon!


Oh it was you! Thank you!!

Sorry to everyone still waiting. I hope you guys get you stuff soon. :hug:


----------



## goathiker

My package tracker says it's been delivered...Happy New Years


----------



## DDFN

Just got a call saying I got a package! Going to pick it up tomorrow. I think it is the SS gift this time. Hubby said he isn't expecting anything else so it should be it. So excited!


----------



## DDFN

Thank you SS! I love my gift! I will try to take pictures a bit later as I need to work the horses while its sunny. I got a lovely bar of goat soap that smells amazing! I found it very priceless that I got an item that is so me when I had not mentioned to anyone that I use to play Tenor Sax. One item that has a figure playing the tenor sax while a dog dances to the music! Lovely! Oh and that flash light will come in very handy and I plan to keep it in my car for safety while travelling home from campus on these late nights this semester. 

Thank you!


----------



## Scottyhorse

Excited for pics  Sounds great!


----------



## fishin816

I have a very random question. Will someone post all of our SS buddies after we've all received our gifts?


----------



## wildegoats0426

I got coffee cup warmers with my initials on it! I drink coffee daily, I LOVE them!


----------



## happybleats

> I have a very random question. Will someone post all of our SS buddies after we've all received our gifts


Yes they will post all names when every one has recieved their gifts


----------



## DDFN

Ok sorry for the delay on the pictures. It was hard to get a good view of the music man but I tried by best. Very nice smelling soap that I haven't got to try just yet. And the handy little flash light that will be living in my vehicle soon!

Thanks SS! I think I have you figured out :shades:


----------



## wendylou

I'm seeing a few pictures of the soaps throughout this post and I'm wondering if a few of you out there make these soaps?


----------



## nchen7

Wendylou, I made the soap I sent to my SS buddy


----------



## wendylou

Oh wow! Well, if you sell them, I am looking for some goat milk soap and would love buy some!


----------



## Trickyroo

Nice gifts ! Those flashlights are amazing , they give off such a bright lite ! 
Better then any regular flash light IMO 
Nice soap ! Skyla sent me a few bars of her own soap and i LOVE it !
I gave one to my Mom and she also loves it ! First time I I ever tried goat milk soap


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I sent some of the soap I made with my SS too  
and Laura got some  
Oh laura! I just ordered some more molds with my gift certificate  they should be here next week or so, then I plan to make another batch(or two or three ) of soap with them  can't wait!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im glad your enjoying the gift certificate  I LOVE your soap !
I forgot to mention it before , and i wore my monogramed fleece the other day and it is sooooooo warm and cozy I just love it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Glad you like it!  I still have a few bars left of that batch.. need to find a spot for it so I can make more :lol:

Yay! Glad you like that too!


----------



## liz

wendylou said:


> I'm seeing a few pictures of the soaps throughout this post and I'm wondering if a few of you out there make these soaps?


I make goats milk soaps, have been for a few years now  a few members here have received what I have made. Actually getting ready to add those that are cured and ready to my webstore.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just realized... I don't have anymore Goat Milk to make soap with! :doh:  I will have to buy some...


----------



## Trickyroo

I can send you some of Mochalo's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :lol:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My dad said he hid some in the deep freezer  so I have enough for a few batches


----------



## wendylou

I would love to order some from any of y'all that have it ! I'm looking to get ATLEAST five of them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I should have some available  mine is unscented though.. my next batch that I will be making will be oatmeal/honey... but I will be waiting for my molds to come in some time next week, and then it takes three weeks to cure.. so all I have right now is unscented


----------



## nchen7

wendylou said:


> I would love to order some from any of y'all that have it ! I'm looking to get ATLEAST five of them.


Wendylou, Liz has for sale on her website
http://www.dollysacre.com/apps/webstore/

happybleats has also for sale on her site:
http://happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com/soaps--lotion.html

there are other members that also sell on their sites. I don't sell mine, plus I'm kind of far away from you.....


----------



## wendylou

Thank you so much nchen! I'm going to go check the links out now! thank you!!


----------



## KW Farms

People who have received their gifts:

.:Linz:.
happybleats
goathiker
Liz
nearmagic
fishin816
Axykatt
ThreeHavens
Scottyhorse
goat luver 101
JamieAnn
NigerianGirl
sweetgoats
wendylou
ciwheeles
DDFN
Trickyroo
7blessings
wildegoats0426
DMSMBoers
lmoore04
MoKa-Farms
nchen7
shaunerna

*If you have received your gift and are not on this list, please let me know by posting to this thread. If I mistakenly placed you on this list, but you did not yet get your gift, please tell me. Thanks.*
I will be PMing Secret Santas whose buddies have not yet posted about receiving their gift.


----------



## Trickyroo

I received mine


----------



## 7blessings

I posted that I had received mine also.


----------



## KW Farms

Great! I added you two. I must have missed your posts.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I've received mine


----------



## DMSMBoers

I got mine today!! Some cozy socks an some bath an body works shower gel that smells amazing!! Thank you so very much SS!!! Love it!!


----------



## KW Farms

BUMP...i'm going to try and PM secret santas today whose buddies have not yet posted.


----------



## nchen7

I haven't received anything yet. I just received a Christmas card from a friend in Ontario yesterday. she mailed it out Dec 16.....


----------



## .:Linz:.

I sent mine out but I haven't heard if it made it to its destination yet. Hope so!


----------



## nchen7

<--- I got supporting member as my SS gift!! thanks SS!!!! :stars:


----------



## shaunerna

Received my parcel today-thank you to my SS from Shippensburg, USA...


----------



## KW Farms

Everyone has received their gift. Whoohoo! Time to reveal Secret Santas.

shaunerna had JamieAnn

wendylou had .:Linz:.

NigerianGirl had wendylou

JamieAnn had NigerianGirl

nchen7 had goat luver 101

goat luver 101 had Axykatt

.:Linz:. had shaunerna

Axykatt had 7blessings

7blessings had MoKa Farms

MoKa-Farms had Ciwheeles

Ciwheeles had wildegoats23

wildegoats23 had mmiller

fishin816 had nearmagic

Sweet Goats had goathiker

nearmagic had lmoore04

Trickyroo had Liz

DDFN had sweetgoats

Imoore04 had scottyhorse

Three Havens had Happy Bleats

Liz had Three Havens

Happy Bleats had nchen7

goathiker had DDFN

scottyhorse had Trickyroo

mmiller had fishin81


----------



## happybleats

Thank you Three heaven!! : )


----------



## Scottyhorse

Thank you Imoore04! Again I love my gifts!!


----------



## shaunerna

Thanks Linz-I already tried the pancake recipe-very nice!And our horse loves the cookies and my husband wants to eat the blueberries and cream candle as it smells so good!LOL


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Thank you 7blessings!!!


----------



## nchen7

Thank You Cathy!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

:stars: Thanks for another fun round of Secret Santa Kylee :hugs::stars:


----------



## fishin816

Thanks mmiller!!! Loved the gift!!!!!


----------



## DDFN

Thanks Goathiker I loved my gifts!

Sweetgoats it was killing me staying quite. I hope you enjoyed your gifts and I really hope you were ok with the color choice. I am one of the oddballs that really prefer to hand make things when possible.

I had a blast and am looking forward to next year already!


It made me feel like a kid watching everyone open their gifts.


----------



## happybleats

Nchen7, my mailed gift may still show up!..I dont know what happened to it lol...:scratch: But I hope you enjoy your supporting member perks : )


----------



## JamieAnn

Thanks ShaunErna & KWFarms


----------



## nchen7

happybleats said:


> Nchen7, my mailed gift may still show up!..I dont know what happened to it lol...:scratch: But I hope you enjoy your supporting member perks : )


Awwww!!! Thanks!!! I'll keep my eyes peeled. You never know, it may show up in March..... Lol! Will let you know when it gets here. Thank you again!


----------



## 7blessings

MoKa-Farms, we're so pleased you enjoy your gift! My 15 year old daughter loves to crochet, and handmade the set for you. I just bought the yarn, bossed her around to get it finished, and paid for the shipping. She actually did all the work...Since you crochet also, your favorite color is green, and the kind of winters you get, seemed like the perfect present.


----------



## ciwheeles

Thanks again MoKa-Farms for my gift!!


----------



## shaunerna

JamieAnn said:


> Thanks ShaunErna & KWFarms


It's my pleasure! Was really skeptical whether the parcel will reach you...is really glad it did!!Hope the horse shoe will bring you protection & prosperity.Enjoy & keep well!


----------



## liz

Just think.... this was so much fun and we get to do it all again in a year :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats

DDFN said:


> Thanks Goathiker I loved my gifts!
> 
> Sweetgoats it was killing me staying quite. I hope you enjoyed your gifts and I really hope you were ok with the color choice. I am one of the oddballs that really prefer to hand make things when possible.
> 
> I had a blast and am looking forward to next year already!
> 
> It made me feel like a kid watching everyone open their gifts.


 I LOVE them. I have worn the dark one so many times and it is so warm.

Love the lotion as well, THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## wildegoats0426

Thanks you ciwheeles I love my coffee cup warmers!! It's perfect for me, I drink coffee almost every morning !


----------



## goathiker

And thank you sweet goats, it's funny that we ended up with a SS triangle  I'm going to hang the wind chime in the front window of the barn. When I need to go close the shutters, it will ring to let me know and be safe between the shutters and screen. The scarf is great and warm. Plus the ornament for the tree to remember the fun. I'm saving the treats until summer hiking with the boys.


----------



## ciwheeles

wildegoats0426 said:


> Thanks you ciwheeles I love my coffee cup warmers!! It's perfect for me, I drink coffee almost every morning !


Your welcome!! I was hoping you would like it! I was worried it wouldn't fit well when the first one with the turquoise beading came out smaller than planned. But it did give me a chance to get more creative on the second one and tweak the design.


----------



## wildegoats0426

I haven't found a cup for that one but I will! I have a cup collection! Lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

7blessings said:


> MoKa-Farms, we're so pleased you enjoy your gift! My 15 year old daughter loves to crochet, and handmade the set for you. I just bought the yarn, bossed her around to get it finished, and paid for the shipping. She actually did all the work...Since you crochet also, your favorite color is green, and the kind of winters you get, seemed like the perfect present.


Haha, well thanks again to both of you


----------



## NigerianGirl

Thank you so much JamieAnn I loved mine so much soo thoughtful I LOVE the candy dish also I have a small collection of candy dishes


----------



## sweetgoats

:eyeroll:


goathiker said:


> And thank you sweet goats, it's funny that we ended up with a SS triangle  I'm going to hang the wind chime in the front window of the barn. When I need to go close the shutters, it will ring to let me know and be safe between the shutters and screen. The scarf is great and warm. Plus the ornament for the tree to remember the fun. I'm saving the treats until summer hiking with the boys.


 I AM GALD YOU LIKED IT.


----------



## JamieAnn

NigerianGirl said:


> Thank you so much JamieAnn I loved mine so much soo thoughtful I LOVE the candy dish also I have a small collection of candy dishes


You're welcome :-D This was so much fun!!!


----------



## JamieAnn

shaunerna said:


> It's my pleasure! Was really skeptical whether the parcel will reach you...is really glad it did!!Hope the horse shoe will bring you protection & prosperity.Enjoy & keep well!


I have been enjoying everything very much- such thoughtful gifts - they make me smile that there is such a friendly community here from all over the world :-D


----------



## DDFN

sweetgoats said:


> I LOVE them. I have worn the dark one so many times and it is so warm.
> 
> Love the lotion as well, THANK YOU SO MUCH


I am so glad you like them! I thought the dark one would be more popular of a style but I wasn't sure what you would like. I am glad you like the lotion too!


----------



## nchen7

*SECRET SANTA CAME TODAY!!!!!!!* :stars: (didn't I say he'd come in March???)

THANK YOU CATHY!!!!!!!! I love these beautiful cards! They'll definitely get used this coming Christmas. THANK YOU!!!! :hugs:


----------



## fishin816

nchen7 said:


> *SECRET SANTA CAME TODAY!!!!!!!* :stars: (didn't I say he'd come in March???)
> 
> THANK YOU CATHY!!!!!!!! I love these beautiful cards! They'll definitely get used this coming Christmas. THANK YOU!!!! :hugs:


Awesome! It is a bit late though..... Maybe?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

that's the Barbados Postal Service for ya, and just the tip of the iceberg of how slow things happen here.....


----------



## happybleats

LOL...Glad they made it!! lol...FINALLY!..


----------



## shaunerna

Rather late than never...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

they're so pretty! I saw the mail man come, holding a larger envelope than usual, and I literally ripped it out of his hands. LOL. thank you again!!!!!


----------



## happybleats

Im glad you like them. I needed to think of something that would mail easy HAHA...so much for that!!


----------



## shaunerna

Are they slower than African time?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

I'm not sure.....I've never been to Africa, but from what I heard, it's fairly comparable.....


----------



## shaunerna

Yes that is pretty frustrating!I live in Africa did not think other people would suffer the same fate...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

oh no....the slow-ness of the Caribbean is widely documented. I needed to get certified and notarised company documents for my old work....took me close to 5 business days to get 17 pages done.


----------



## ciwheeles

Wow that is slow! But better late than never 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shaunerna

Not to go the route that mine is bigger than yours...but I had to wait 7weeks for a package my mom sent from Durban to Gauteng - and the two places is approximately 600km apart...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

that's sad. just so sad. you live in Gauteng? the job I was at had lots of employees in that area. I have a friend who lives in Cape Town, which is on my bucket list of places to visit.


----------



## shaunerna

Yes,I am staying and working now in Gauteng - grew up in Durban and studied in Cape Town...For sure you need to make a turn in Cape Town! My brother and sister also stays in Cape Town-give me a shout if you need accommodation...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7

wonderful!


----------

